# Ko'a Kea Hotel & Resort



## auntdef (Oct 20, 2007)

Has anyone heard (seen) the status of this hotel which was formerly the Poipu Beach Hotel and has been closed since 1992 due to hurricane Iniki?? 

I've heard that it is reopening in March '08 but since the Coco Palms deal fell apart you just never know. As an owner next door who is going August '08 I do hope they are well along with construction. From what I've read it sounds  lovely and I would like to see a thriving hotel and restaurant next door to the Waiohai.


----------



## nspils (Oct 20, 2007)

There are public relations releases galore ... you can accept them as authentic or as reliable as you might ...

http://www.kauaidiscovery.com/accommodations/hotels+resorts/Koa+Kea+Hotel+&+Resort/

http://www.spafinder.com/NewsReleases/September10/Koa.pdf

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/10/04/DD3FSGLE7.DTL&type=travel


----------



## auntdef (Oct 20, 2007)

I've read those, that is why I wanted to know if anyone from the boards has actually seen if the work is happening (and progressing). Many thanks.

Mod, if this would be better placed on the Marriott forum for those who have been to the Waiohai recently, please feel free to move.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 20, 2007)

auntdef said:


> I've read those, that is why I wanted to know if anyone from the boards has actually seen if the work is happening (and progressing). Many thanks.
> 
> Mod, if this would be better placed on the Marriott forum for those who have been to the Waiohai recently, please feel free to move.




We just returned last week and there is tons of construction throughout Poipu.

We did see the construction of this hotel while we ate at Kiahuna Plantation.  We assumed they were expanding, the Kiahuna Plantation.


----------



## nspils (Oct 21, 2007)

My wife and I were there (the Waiohai) two weeks ago and we thought the construction at the site next door was a part of the Plantation. We did not know that yet another hotel site was surrounded by the Plantation and the Waiohai.


----------

